# Windows 2003 server and Backup Exec 11d job rate slow



## Siten0308 (Jun 9, 2006)

Hello,

I have a windows 2003 server enterprise edition, 12 gb ram, 6 hds all raid 5, another raid controller with a storage also raid 5, we have a 3rd party software on it, backup exec, this server is also one of our domain controllers, it is a poweredge dell server. The problem, Symantec Backup excec 11d was working fine, then one day around 11/30/07, or some where around there, the job rate was 1300mb for job rate, now we see it at 600-800mb for job rate. We talked with Symantec, did everything, Defrag, updates, set certain settings such as use backup exec file compression software instead of hardware, talked with dell, updated all firmware updates, we are backing up to a dell powervault 132t, with 2 tape drives, total slots 30 but only using 28 tapes in it, so slow, use to run perfect, we suspect now an update or something, BUT WHAT!!! please help, boss is not happy and I am all out of ideas, the boss says "BLOW IT OUT and START ALL OVER!" do i really have to do that just to fix this problem? any suggestions, fixes there has to be someone that ran into this same problem...


----------



## tlblues (Jan 18, 2008)

I am glad to see someone else has the same problem I have. My system is very similiar to yours, and my experience was exact except that for me it was 12/12/07. Was getting 1600 to 1800mb for rate, then on 12/12 jobs failed to run saying no devices were available, while both drives were available, the job log reported that the job started some 12 hours in the future and ended yesterday???? How weird is that!! Symantec and Dell both have no answers, I rolled back 3 MS updates applied that week, to no avail, short of a complete reinstall, nothing seems to work...HELP! Can't backup Stores at 250Mb/hr.


----------

